# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  Nero 9 Ultra Updated 2010

## حبيب النجمة

*

برنامج

Nero 9 Ultra Updated 2010 






الاصدار الجديد من برنامج النسخ الشهير Nero 9
 والبرنامج معروف في تخصصة في النسخ والتعامل مع الفيديو من تحرير ونسخ   وحماية
وتسجيل صوتي وتسجيل فيديو وقدرة على التعامل مع مواقع الفيديو
على الانترنت وتحويل صيغ الفيديو الخاص بها
من فلاش إلى صيغ اخرى ونسخة إلى سيدي وقدرته على عمل باك اب لملفات   الملتميديا والكثير الكثير
وهو متوافق مع Windows XP /   2000 / Vista / 7




Nero 9, the easy-to-use yet powerful multimedia   suite, gives you the freedom to create, rip, copy, burn, edit, share,   and upload online. Whatever you want – music, video, photo, and data –   share and enjoy with family and friends anytime, anywhere.
Nero 9 is the next generation of the world’s most trusted integrated   digital media and home entertainment software suite. It features new   cutting-edge functionality that makes enjoying digital media content   simple. This easy-to-use yet powerful multimedia suite, gives you the   freedom to create, rip, copy, burn, edit, share, and upload online.   Whatever you want – music, video, photo, and data – enjoy and share with   family and friends anytime, anywhere. With easy-to-use Nero StartSmart   command center, your digital life has never been more flexible,   feasible, and fun.


النسخة الجديدة تحتوي علي:





 Release Date >>> 11/ 2/ 2010


لتحميل  ملف التفعيل

من هنا  او من هنا او من هنا او  من هنا

من هنا او من هنا



DOWNLOAD : 204 MB 

RapidShare
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542513
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542514
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542515
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
HotFile
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542506
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542507
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542508
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
Ziddu
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542509
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542510
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542511
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
MegaUpload
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542523
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542524
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542526
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
KewlShare 
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542516
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542517
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542518
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
Zshare
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542543
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542544
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542545
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
Multiupload
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542539
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542541
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542542
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
Usershare
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542536
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542537
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542538
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
FileFactory
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542532
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542550
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542534
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
IFile.it
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542520
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542521
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542522
  ~~~~~~~~~~~
DepositFiles
Part 1:http://takemyfile.com/542546
  Part 2:http://takemyfile.com/542547
  Part 3:http://takemyfile.com/542549

*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور علي الموضوع المميز
*

----------

